# Cav versus Cipo - Fat?



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

In the mouth piece department Cav has a bit of a reputation, but on this one he showed a lot more class and maturity than Mario Cipollini, (not that that's hard to do). The reporters love this stuff and they were trying to goad a reaction from Cav.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/05/news/giro-notes-sprinters-exodus-cipos-unintended-consequences_174538

On the road Mario won 42 Giro stages over 13 years. This is a record, but in Mario's hey day the Giro had lots of sprint stages. Cav has 7 Giro wins in 3 years plus a couple of TTT's. They both have won Milan San Remo. Cav will envy Mario's world championship and three Gent-Wevelgem victories. Cav will easily surpass Mario in the other Grand Tours with 15 TdF vs. a meagre 12 for super Mario. Should I mention the Manx Missiles two world Madison championships?

In the fashion department the lion-king play-boy has it all over on the scruffy Cavendish, even with his expensive teeth.

So Mario beats Cav in fashion but loses in maturity. We will let the road decide the rest. 

I guess when the Giro is on, Cipo gets a little frustrated that he can't still race. Sucks to be old, and fat.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Cipo was about image. Cav is mouthy but backs it up.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

If you read Cav's book, you'll see that he's been called fat from the start of his racing career.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Cipo was about image. Cav is mouthy but backs it up.


Chipo didn't?

Chipo was a showman, arrogant but entertaining. Cav is just arrogant.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Swish said:


> Chipo didn't?
> 
> Chipo was a showman, arrogant but entertaining. Cav is just arrogant.


So? Cav doesn't show up dressed like the king. Big deal. Cav has already finished the TdF more times than Cipo.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Swish said:


> Cipo was a showman, arrogant but entertaining. Cav is just arrogant.


If you like watching sprints Cav and his HTC lead-out team are fantastic entertainment.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Chainstay said:


> If you like watching sprints Cav and his HTC lead-out team are fantastic entertainment.


So was Cippo's Red Train. Compared to most of the peleton, they looked like offensive linemen.

Adding to Cippo's entertainment was the craziness of the Tashkent Terror - Djamolidine Abdoujaparov! Tyler Farrar should model himself after Abdou, who also never had a good lead out.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

veloduffer said:


> So was Cippo's Red Train. Compared to most of the peleton, they looked like offensive linemen.
> 
> Adding to Cippo's entertainment was the craziness of the Tashkent Terror - Djamolidine Abdoujaparov! Tyler Farrar should model himself after Abdou, who also never had a good lead out.


I enjoyed watching Cippo in his days, but he was more about hype, style and image, while Cav is more pure speed (plus a dash of arrogance, of course). I enjoy a lot more watching Cav dominate the sprints and I think he is a better sprinter than Cippo ever was and will prove to be more dominant over his career. Cav also depends a lot less on his leadout than Cippo - Cippo couldn't win without a perfect long train leadout, while Cav has shown more versatility.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is how he should have responded*



spade2you said:


> So? Cav doesn't show up dressed like the king. Big deal. Cav has already finished the TdF more times than Cipo.


yeah I'm fat, and I've finished the Tour, what's Mario's excuse?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

What's with the cutting down Cippo. Cav is fantastic no doubt, but Cippo could start his sprint at twice the distance of Cav. 

Given a shorter sprint of say 150m Cav is clearly the winner as he's a freak of nature. Give Cippo 300m of just him and Cav when Cippo was in his prime and Cav would be making some ugly faces trying to beat him.

Also Cippo had one of the most elegant sprints, he was a prancing show pony. And Cippo had the ladies drooling over him.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cipollini won sprints from the hoods, thats how good he was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC-ue5dzRuI&feature=player_detailpage#t=469s


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Cav is fantastic. But........ he is definitely looking podgier this year than last and seems to have lost a little of his zip - both as a rider and as a personality - this season.
Before the Giro and after the first few days I was worried that he might not be the Top Gun anymore. He proved me wrong.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Woman screamed & grown men wept when Cipo took the podium. 

Those that remember Il Lioni in his prime know that Cav couldn't hold Cipo's jock.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> yeah I'm fat, and I've finished the Tour, what's Mario's excuse?


He never attempted to and he didn't get invited for the last 6 years of his career. He was too honest about his intentions and ASO sacrificed the best viewership draw for the first week (and let down all their advertising purchasers) over their fragile egos.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the article was kinda ho-hum. we go through this every year at the giro. i think cav does admit that he is a bit larger than he needs to be. he mentions he was thinner at the classics and that he has the tour, vuelta, and worlds yet. he is on the right track to peak when he needs to. this coming from a fatty who said cav was looking a lil more round this year.

i guess i did find one thing about the article interesting....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I would SO have crashed right there...
:lol:


----------

